# Urgent advice needed



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi - Millie had a dental done today. Since I got her - she has been very sleepy. I had to go to my course until 10 and I brought some food up to her when I got in and saw that the food I left before I went out was uneaten. She's on the sofa with me now and sleeping. Should I be concerned that she still hasn't eaten? I have recovery food but there are no instructions as to how to make it. I am guessing I need to feed her some of this food??
Please, I am really worried - any advice would be so helpful.
Jacqui


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

I would be very careful about trying to feed her while she is still so sleepy - food could easily 'go down the wrong way' and cause trouble later, if it gets into her windpipe by mistake. Not alot you can do about waking her up though if she has had an anaesthetic - she might need time to sleep off the effects of the drugs first? Hope all goes well in her recovery, and let the vets know if she is slow to wake up - they can record this info on her files and use a lower dose if there is ever a need to give her an anaesthetic again.


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Yes, (in my opinion) if she doesn't eat within 24 hours from the op you should feed her recovery food if you have it or get her to the vet. Her mouth might be sore but she must get her gut moving! See how she is in the morning if it was only done today. My vet said if my girl rabbit had'nt eaten in 24 hours to bring her back which I did. Been through this not long ago when my Sugar was spayed thought I would lose her as she didn't eat I offered her everything I could think of (apple baby food, weetabix, cheerios, her favourite veg) and then went to the recovery food when she would'nt eat anything. I mixed it up with lukewarm water, it should say on the packet how to administer! The vet told me to mix to a paste consistency then spoon it into the syringe and it would squirt out (do it gently if you can). I wrapped Sugar in a big towel and my husband held her firmly but not tight and I kind of had to gently force feed her (some of it she licked herself tho). I did this 4 times a day until she started eating on her own which was about two days later.

Rabbits go down hill very fast with Stasis. If in any doubt at all. Get her to the vet ASAP. Hope this helps. Does sound like a very sore mouth to me and recovering from GA. Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh I am so relieved - I rang the vet to see how I made up the emergency food as the pack I had said to look on the box - there was no box. The vet told me how to make it up and after I did so, she munched on some parsley - she didn't eat an awful lot but I am contented that she has had a nibble. When I go to bed, I will put lots of yummy food in with her and check on her during the night. I think it is just that she is so sleepy that she can't eat.

I'll definitely will tell the vet in 1 week when I see her that Millie was sedated for a long time as she will need dentals done every 6-8 weeks - wee pet.
Thanks for the advice )
Jacqui


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope Millie spend a comfortable night and is feeling more herself this morning


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

has this vet treated millie before? if she is used to dentals it sounds like they must've used a little too much gas. Its really best to get them under and up again as soon as possible. I'm glad shes nibbling tho thats a great sign


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I spoke too soon when I said she had nibbled something - She ate such a small stalk of parsley that it wouldn't have counted. I was up most of the night with her. She got more and more worse. I got a few hours sleep and when I went into her room this morning - she was laying in the litter tray and I actually thought she was dead!!  When I touched her, she didn't move. I just cried - I carried her downstairs and wrapped her in a town to keep her warm. I counted the time until it was 8.30 and the vets was open. They told me to bring her immediately.
Millie is still underweight from when she was brought into the sanctuary in December and someone said maybe that is why the anaesthetic affected her so badly. This vets had not seen Millie before - but the lady who operated on her was the rabbit person in the vets. I made a point of seeing her for Millie's operation.
Millie is still in the vets. She is taking some of the emergency food. Shs is brighter and is being kept in tonight as she's on a i.v and she will be coming home tomorrow - all being well. I cried when the vet rang to say she has improved. I was so very relieved.


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Glad to hear she's improving! You certainly did the right thing by going to the vet quick, tho you would have thought they would have weighed her to adminster to correct anaesthetic and given you instructions for the food just in case. Hope she recovers soon!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Ozz - I am pretty sure they weighed her - but I feel something was wrong. I want answers as to why my little girl reacted in the way she did. I have rang the rescue where I got Millie to speak to the person in charge of bunnies as she has probably seen hundreds of bunny's having dentals. She's off until Thursday. I want to ask what she thinks happened. I just couldn't bare for Millie to go through that again with her next dental - nor could I handle it as I am extremely sensitive and emotional and yesterday and day before were so difficult for me. Hopefully I will get answers from the vet or the rescue.
Jacqui


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hope she is getting better x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She's home now and not herself but much improved. She just flopped on the sofa and fell asleep. She appears to be quite sleepy - wasn't interested in food until just a minute ago, she had a small amount of coriander.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> She's home now and not herself but much improved. She just flopped on the sofa and fell asleep. She appears to be quite sleepy - wasn't interested in food until just a minute ago, she had a small amount of coriander.


Thats good news x


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope Millie is getting better by the hour. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Glad she is home and feelin abit better! Hopefully she will improve each day, my Sugar did after her incident. It took a while and her poos were abit odd for a couple of days then back to normal. They are such a worry at times :. Good luck!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

So glad you mentioned the poos as hers are not the right shape at all.
She's still quite quiet and lays sleeping most of the time when I have her in living room. She didn't eat all of her breakfast but when I came home later - she had finished it all. She's laying of sofa now. I will get her dinner ready and take her to the spare room and let her eat and bring hr down again in about an hour.
She's not back to herself - but much improved.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad to hear there's been some improvement today Jaxb05, sounds as if it's just a matter of time now until Mille recovers fully. I'm sure she is appreciating all your hard work and attention too


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry she had such a bad spell  I hope she doesnt need them too often and puts on a little weight


----------

